#  Schulmedizin >   MRT der LWS >

## ohlrol

Was bedeutet es wenn unter dem Feld Diagnose auf der Überweisung folgendes eingetragen ist: Ausschluss NPP

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Das bedeutet, daß durch das MRT ein Bandscheibenvorfall (NPP) ausgeschlossen oder eben diagnostiziert werden soll

----------


## ohlrol

Vielen Dank für die Info.

----------

